
The Land of Lisp music video - vamsee
http://emacsworld.blogspot.com/2011/09/land-of-lisp-music-video.html
======
Typhon
See <http://landoflisp.com/>

------
Tichy
The visuals are a lot better than the music.

~~~
pohl
I thought the music had a slight hardcore punk sensibility that made me smile.
Had it not been for the length and the chorus it could have been a song by The
Minutemen or a contemporary. Great musical comedy on the piano solo.

------
chimeracoder
This video is what first convinced me to buy The Land of Lisp. What a great
decision - the book is very well-done.

~~~
muuh-gnu
The book is very enjoyable. I only recently found out that Chapter 5 has
already been available online in a limited, but colorized form as "Casting
SPELs in Lisp", <http://www.lisperati.com/casting.html>

Conrad mentioned that in the next edition/errata he probably will add a (web?)
chapter about setting up emacs/slime, but I havent heard any updates about
that since the initial announcement.

------
ThaddeusQuay2
Lisp will let me "balance weasels on a rake"? [1] I'm sold! :)

[1] See video at 3m55s.

------
gzmask
you know why LISP failed?

EMACS

~~~
Karunamon
At the risk of sounding like a *chan user:

>implying that LISP failed

